# Is eating rose petals bad for my bunny?



## milano99 (Dec 26, 2004)

Is it bad to feed my rabbit rose petals? I boughtmy wife roses for our anniversary on 12/22, and this morning she putthe vase next to Jody's cage. He perked right up and just sniffed andsniffed. My wife asked me if I thought it would hurt him to eat a rosepetal. I know there are many plants that are toxic to any number ofanimals, but I never heard anything about roses. I put one rose petalin his cage, and it was gone in no time. But I don't want to feed himmore until I can find out if they are toxic to rabbits. Thanx....


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 26, 2004)

Link tohttp://earthhome.tripod.com/rabsafe.htmlforinformation regarding safe food plants for rabbits. Scrolldown to flowers, and you will see that roses are acceptable.

Welcome aboard the Rabbits Only Forum!

Buck


----------



## milano99 (Dec 26, 2004)

Wonderful website. Thanks for the link, Buck.

Joel


----------



##  (Dec 26, 2004)

hi there 

even though it says on the website its fine 

i wouldnt 

i got LUCY a carnation last week but 

before i gave it to her i rang the vet to ask if it was ok

he said i wouldnt give it to her becaiseyou dont no what sprays have been put on it 

i said well i could rinse it under the tap and he said no 

as the pesticides would be in the flower 

varna xxxx


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 26, 2004)

Most excellent thought, Varna. Thatpossibility never occurred to me. On the other hand, Joel, Idon't think Jody will succumb soon to the petal she ateearlier.*chuckle*

We've had buns inadvertently eat actual poisonous plants in minoramounts with no noticable affects. Not recommending same, youunderstand, just saying it sometimes is not necessary to immediatelyanticipate a worst case scenario.

Buck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2004)

The only time I would feed my rabbit anythinglike that is if I had personally grown the item and knew it had nopesticides on it. 

I actually get a lot of organic greens for him. I pay a little more, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## lanna21974 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hmmm.....I'll have to see if my bunnies like rosepetals. I agree with you Bo B Bunny. Fortunately....I have a rosegarden that I planted and took care of myself so I know there's nopesticides. 

Lanna


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2004)

My bunnies have stripped the flowers off my rosebushes - I have some lovely pots of bare twigs, though:X - Jan


----------

